# Apocalypse: A new era (A Pokemon RPG)



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 11, 2008)

(This is my very first RP)

.:Plot:.

When the forest was a peaceful place, most of the Pokemon enjoy it, but when evil came, the Pokemon were scared, they cause havoc to the forest, many Pokemon fought them, and most where defeated. Do you have the chance to fight evil and save the forest?

.:Rules:.

No being legenaries
No controlling other people's characters
No godmodding
No more than one character
You can make an avatar, sprite, or picture of your character

.:Form:.

Name:
Pokemon:
Gender:
Moves:
Personality:
Other: (Not needed)

.:My character:.

Name: Miku
Pokemon: Espeon
Gender: Female
Moves: Psychic, Morning Sun, Iron Tail, Psybeam
Personality: Clam, nice, helpful, may be sassy, cheerful
Other: Purple top hat and a diamond necklace

Feel free to join!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, so first off, this RPG has an eerily similar title to two of my RPG's; Apocalypse: The Virus (A Pokemon RPG) and End of an Era. Second, can you at least elaborate on the plot a bit? It makes as much sense as a bannana eating a monkey right now.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

*Name:* Truffles
*Pokemon:* Parasect
*Gender:* Female
*Moves:* (See other)
*Personality:* Truffles is a sweet Parasect who is nice to everyone, but defends the forest with all her might.
*Other: *I will use this as a Battle Stats section.
Moves- Poisonpowder, X-Scissor, Spore, Giga Drain
Nature- Mild
Ability- Effect Spore


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

Name: Thatch Budle (wanted something that rhymes with Noodle)
Pokemon: Drifblim
Gender: Male
Moves: Shadow Ball, Ominous Wind, Gust, Minimize
Personality: Thatch has a cool personality and is outgoing and friendly. He can be naive sometimes and the other elements of his personality depend on his mood.
Other: Ability - Aftermath.

When I was coming home from lunch today I told myself, "Next RPG I join, I'm going to be named Thatch." And this is the one.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

(You are both accepted, we can now start)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

((Really? We only have three members. Anyway...))

Thatch glided through the sky. He let the wind carry him, searching for the Evil. Luckily, the nearest were very, very far away, so he drifted down to Truffles and Miku "Area clear," he said in his voice that could most easily be described as Ominous-Wind-like. Thatch sent a small gust of air as an acknowledgement to whatever they would say.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 13, 2008)

Miku trained, "Evil is coming." she said, the used Psybeam on the tree.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

Truffles used Spore on another nearby, short tree. It turned out to be a Sudowoodo, who fell asleep. She then used Giga Drain on it.


----------

